# Homemade Creations >  Wood splitting machines (3 of them)

## xRazor

Lately my dad is experimenting with different wood splitting machine builds. Here's a video of the three builds that he has made. He also has one that is vertical and made for really large logs (so that you dont have to get the log on the splitter sideways).

----------

Andyt (Apr 3, 2018),

gunsgt1863 (Oct 25, 2017),

Jon (Oct 24, 2017),

Moby Duck (Oct 26, 2017),

Seedtick (Oct 24, 2017),

willyC93 (Jul 3, 2018)

----------


## extropic

I've never seen a bi-directional splitter before. That sliding wedge model seemed very clever and efficient. Kudos to your Dad.

----------


## Gadgeteer

Your dad is a mechanical genius. Thanks for posting.

----------

